# Quick video



## stonecreek (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## benelliBUCK (Jan 20, 2017)

awesome video been wanting to get a hog hunt like that for a while


----------



## FOLES55 (Jan 20, 2017)

Well done guys!!


----------



## roperdoc (Jan 21, 2017)

Great video! Made our first hunt of the year last weekend, it's great to be back at it.
 Caro didn't make the video?


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 22, 2017)

Caro is in heat. Made a run between storms yesterday and got 6. Got a new BMC and will probably run her with him she ain't much to run with a pack? Will try to put a video of yesterday's hunt together this week. Richard


----------



## catchdogs (Jan 22, 2017)

White dog one of ronnies campbell dogs?


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 22, 2017)

No that's a dogo I got as a pup from Ronnie 7.5 years ago. She has been a good one for us. Richard


----------

